# Ride reports



## Crackle (15 Apr 2008)

Instead of the title

Road, Audax and Sportives

could it be changed to 'Rides, Audax and Sportives' which I'm thinking might encourage a few more people to post general ride reports and piccies, especially piccies


----------



## Crackle (17 Apr 2008)

Pete, the only problem with a seperate board is the proliferation of boards.

Perhaps we can try this and head up casual rides with a 'Ride Report: _xxxx nnnn nnnn mmmm'_

Why don't you put yours in, I've one in mind for next week. The reason I suggested this change is becasue I'd like to see some more 'cycling talk' on this forum and a ride report from those of us who don't Audax or Sportive is the only thing missing, should encourage us more casual riders to put something up (and take a camera, piccies are good).


----------



## Flying_Monkey (19 Apr 2008)

I'd rather you didn't do this - general ride reports can go in Touring surely? Audax and Sportives are a particular kind of thing and are not general rides... can we keep it how it was?


----------



## Crackle (19 Apr 2008)

Rides wasn't specifically mentioned, so as the century stuff was already in Road, Audax and Sportives it seemed logical to request Rides in the title as well. I thought Touring and Expedition was a bit heavier, multi-day stuff.

It's just a title change and Shaun's already made it, I didn't think that was so bad, better than another board but I'm quite open to other logic on this, the only reason I suggested it was because I'd quite like to see some more reports.


----------



## Dave5N (20 Apr 2008)

WOuld you? I'm not that interested in reading where other people have been riding that day.


----------

